# Harry Gregson Williams The Martian



## JayZ (Nov 10, 2022)

Hey all, do any of you know what sound/instrument HGW is using at the 12-second mark? He's used it in cues, but I just can't figure out if it's a processed WW, string, synth, etc...
Thanks


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 10, 2022)

JayZ said:


> Hey all, do any of you know what sound/instrument HGW is using at the 12-second mark? He's used it in cues, but I just can't figure out if it's a processed WW, string, synth, etc...
> Thanks




Piano, rhodes and a plugin like shaperbox. 
no attack on the piano and also a reverse version. 
Maybe a synth replacing the attack 
Or most likley a modified omnisphere patch with the envelope doing that stutter.


----------



## JayZ (Nov 10, 2022)

Huh. Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## davidson (Nov 10, 2022)

Could be anything with a slow attack tbh, but it sounds like it's shaped using a comb filter to me.


----------



## Pier (Nov 10, 2022)

Do you have more cues where the sound appears?

I think it could be a processed electric guitar with an ebow.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 10, 2022)

Yup putting keyboard instruments through pedals or pedal-style FX is one of HGW's trademarks. This is a fun soundtrack. The cue where Damon's character crosses Mars in the rover was a really memorable moment in the theater.


----------



## JayZ (Nov 10, 2022)

Pier said:


> Do you have more cues where the sound appears?
> 
> I think it could be a processed electric guitar with an ebow.



That actually makes so much sense.
Xmen origins. Horrible movie but this piece is pretty good.


----------

